# Need help identifying an old clausing and poss. Prints for apron.



## vxhybrid (Nov 3, 2019)

I recently picked up an old Clausing for $150. I have down loaded all the manuals that look simular but none show any that have the same sincle layer apron that mine has. I know i am missing the half nuts and the power cross feed gearing.

Any help identifying what exact model it is and possibly pics/ print of what i am missing so i can reverse engineer the needed parts to resore this.


----------



## Superburban (Nov 4, 2019)

E-mail their support department. I did about 7 years ago, and they were very helpful.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Nov 4, 2019)

I believe you have a Clausing 100 series Mk1 "Dual" Mode lathe.  Its possibly an MK2 but i cant determine that from the pics you posted.





__





						Clausing 12-inch Models 100 & 200 lathes
					

Lathes made by the Clausing Comoany in the USA and branded Fortis and Broadway in the UK



					www.lathes.co.uk


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 4, 2019)

You might have better luck calling them and asking for Technical Support.  Their telephone number is 1-800-323-0972.  I think that the earliest Model 100 manual that we have in Downloads is the one on the MK3.


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 4, 2019)

Here's a link to Tony's site.

Bruce





__





						Clausing 12-inch Models 100 & 200 lathes
					

Lathes made by the Clausing Comoany in the USA and branded Fortis and Broadway in the UK



					www.lathes.co.uk


----------



## vxhybrid (Nov 4, 2019)

I have been on that site. I have also emailed Clausing with pictures to see if they can help.


----------



## vxhybrid (Nov 5, 2019)

Clausi g sent me the parts manual for it. It is an early 100 MK2. Sent them to see if they still have any parts or drawings.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Nov 5, 2019)

I own a newer version of your lathe that includes a quick change gear box. Anyway I have a a couple different copies of manuals which contain parts list with schematic breakdown (At least I think I still have them) for this lathe that you may find useful considering they are basically the same machine. If you been on the site that i posted the link to earlier you may already have some of what I have but if you would like what ive collected  pm me your email and I'll send them to you.


----------



## vxhybrid (Nov 5, 2019)

Pm sent


----------

